# AQUATEK CO2 Regulator Mini review



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

ive seen few reviews on these and was just wondering if anyone here have experience with this paintball regulator. 

i'm a little paranoid with using co2 without a regulator so.. this was the closest thing i could find that was feasible. thanks!


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

I've been using one for a few days now, and it seems pretty stable. It runs at about 50psi though, so it takes a gentle touch when adjusting the needle valve. Other than that, no complaints so far.


----------



## jmeister (Sep 3, 2009)

yep, finicky needle valve. Happy with the unit otherwise, and the regulator is set around 55-70psi


----------



## johndimo (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been eyeing this model as well. I've got no co2 experience though. Is 50-70psi high or normal for running co2? Just curious considering it's preset and not changeable.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I purchased one of these through eBay. The unit worked fine until the solenoid stopped working a few days after purchase. After talking to their customer support, they issued me an RMA. I shipped back the regulator and after a few days, they shipped back the replacement. They even refunded the cost to ship the regulator back to them. The replacement has been working good (I can hear the "click" of the solenoid when the timer turns off) and I've had no problems so far. I might of orignally received a bad unit but now it seems to be worth the money so far.


----------



## svn2k (Jun 26, 2012)

It's been working great for me. Takes a bit to build up enough pressure to diffuse through the glass defuser though. My timer goes on in the morning at 8AM and usually it won't have full pressure until about 8:20am.. 

Other than that it takes several attempts to tweak the needle valve to the desire flow rate. 

Looks good too!


----------



## MrSlumpy (Jan 4, 2013)

I will echo others' comments about how difficult it is to get the flow rate set. But once I get it set it stays there. Mine's been running about 2 months and I've had no problems.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

sweet. sounds like a winner to me. 
i can just get a standard paintball co2 and twist this on right? haha..


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

gnod said:


> sweet. sounds like a winner to me.
> i can just get a standard paintball co2 and twist this on right? haha..


Yup. I get my refills at Dick's Sporting goods. $4 to refill a 20 oz tank.


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Refill 5 times and get a free fill


----------



## xenon219 (Jun 3, 2013)

I just ordered one and the solenoid failed the first day. They use cheap china made solenoids that if you do some searching tend to fail.

I do not recommend this regulator, your better off buying something that will last in the long run.


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

xenon219 said:


> I just ordered one and the solenoid failed the first day. They use cheap china made solenoids that if you do some searching tend to fail.
> 
> I do not recommend this regulator, your better off buying something that will last in the long run.


I dont have the mini regulator but I have had the regular sized one for about a year and a half now and I have to say its been pretty legit. As everyone else has said the needle is super finicky but once you get it set it stays put. Never experienced any problems with the solenoid...stays very cool as well.


----------

